# Free. Tv licence



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have just applied for my free TV licence 

Got to be some advantage to being 75 

Only by chance I remembered that I needed to apply for it 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

65 in France and it's automatically dropped along with house tax or rates. 

Then at 75 no property taxes at all.


Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

When you get your free TV Licence you will have to stop shouting at those idiots on TV who you can't stand - “I'm helping to pay your wages, you w****r”


Because you're not now.


:smile2: :smile2: :smile2: :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> When you get your free TV Licence you will have to stop shouting at those idiots on TV who you can't stand - "I'm helping to pay your wages, you w****r"
> 
> Because you're not now.
> 
> :smile2: :smile2: :smile2: :smile2:


I thought that the BBC received not only the Licence Fee revenue, but also a subsidy from general taxation.

If so Sandra will still be paying, as I am and the BBC will not allow me to even receive recordings in Poland.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> 65 in France and it's automatically dropped along with house tax or rates.
> 
> Then at 75 no property taxes at all.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

This is very interesting, because we are looking for a post 29th March 'Home' in EU, which might be other than Poland

Could you please send me more details by PM or e-mail, plus info on whether there is any relief on the Income Tax regime for over 75, although all my income is taxable in UK wherever I am Resident and I assume a double-taxation agreement (France-UK) will survive.

Don't rush as I know you are in Portugal for another few weeks. Let me know when you are home and I can give you a nudge thereafter.

Meanwhile enjoy your stay there.

Geoff and Basia


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Geoff.
I'm not really the tax expert in France. I just have a limited income and with the exchange rate am paying less now.

Double taxation is a minefield and some friends have managed to get their UK ohms pensions tax free but every one else pensions are included in your worldwide income and taxed at varoius levels.
Not my sphere as we only have the reduced state pensions.

But as to the property taxes. This could lead you to better understanding. Income will also play a role in liability.



https://cfspart.impots.gouv.fr/Logi...nb3V2LmZyL21vbnByb2ZpbC13ZWJhcHAvbW9uQ29tcHRl


Taxe d'habitation is now finished but Fonciere is still running.


Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Enjoy it whilst you can Sandra.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/09/11/bbc-will-not-guarantee-free-tv-licences-over-75s/

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have my suspicions that the current survey that the BBC is undertaking re the future of free over 75 licenses will probably cost more than the cost of the licenses.....

When the BBC commissions such thing they are never done cheaply and are bound to have expensive key persons involved.....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s set to be reviewed and revoked in 2020 

A letter from the MP reminded me that I needed to apply 

Yep I still pay taxes 

And I never shout at wankers on the TV 

A waste of energy

I’m conserving it reach 85 yrs 

I’m a genteel, tolerant lady don’t you know>:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It probabally posted wankers in full knowing as a geentile lady

I would mean no harm

I’m eying you up Keith

Obviously a rebel in the making 

Sandra:wink2::grin2:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you think my term of endearment to those I can't tolerate on TV is bad you should hear my beloved shouting at the box during 'Question Time' on a Thursday night.


And she's never worked in a Factory, on a building site, been a Sergeant Major or part of the Royal Family but she certainly knows a few choice words to direct at Politicians ......


:nerd: :nerd: :nerd: :nerd:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not at all 

Keith 

Mild , just repeated your word 

My sting is not in swear words 

I know so few >

But it seems I can get people to attack me without them 

Speaking your mind it seems does it 

On here and elsewhere :grin2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------

